# Nihang Protien Drink - Sardai Recipe



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

This protien drink is the favorite of the nihangs. I found the recipe online and am sharing it here



Saffron (Kesar) few strands
Milk 1 litre
Cloves 2 
Green Cardamom ( Choti Ilayichi) 2
Kishmish (Raisins) 10
Almonds 20 blanched and chopped
Karbooja Seeds ( Rock Melon Seeds) 2 Tablespoons
Saunf ( Fennel Seeds) 1 tablespoons
Green Pistachio - 20
Sugar - 4 Tablespoons ( use as per need)







Instructions:1. Take a sauce pan and boil the water.
2. Add the Fennel seeds, Cardamom and Cloves.
3. Leave this water aside for about 20 minutes
4. Once the water has cooled down then add raisins, almonds, pistachios and melon seeds in it.
5. Leave this water for about 1 hour.
6. Now using the blender blend this mixture thoroughly.
7. Using a fine strainer, sieve all the liquid out in a cup.
8. Now dissolve the Kesar( Saffron ) in 2 tablespoons of warm milk.
9. Now take a jug full of cold milk.
10. Add the liquid which you made in step 7.
11. Add the dissolved Kesar ( Saffron) which you made in step 8 .
12. Add the required amount of sugar.
13. Leave this in Fridge for 2 hours.


Serve chilled with some crushed ice.

TIP:If you wish you can add some quantity of evaporated milk in it also, to make it bit thicker if you wish.
You can add some kewra water or Rose Water for nice aroma.


----------



## Randip Singh (Sep 24, 2009)

You forgot :

14. Drink
15. Lie Down for a Month


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

for that i would need to grind some sukha and get that drink greeen, nOOOOOOO THIS IS not Sukha . A lot of people get confused.


----------



## Randip Singh (Sep 24, 2009)

faujasingh said:


> for that i would need to grind some sukha and get that drink greeen, nOOOOOOO THIS IS not Sukha . A lot of people get confused.




Lol....no ....that's not what I meant.

It sounds very heavy, that's why I said it.


----------



## faujasingh (Sep 24, 2009)

well let me tell its not for those figure concious people. This drink if had everyday will remove all your curves and make u round like a ball !!! So curvacious people pls excuse me .


----------



## AusDesi (Sep 24, 2009)

seems like alot of fat along with the protein too. Almonds, Pistachios and Seeds would all have oils. Milk obviously has it. Add in the sugar.

Not saying its not a great drink but might leave it to the Nihangs unless you do alot of physical work.


----------

